# Oliva No.2 Machinist Vise



## ddickey (Aug 1, 2016)

Has anyone heard of these? I want an old made in the US vise but can't find any info this one.


----------



## partsproduction (Oct 30, 2016)

I have two, a "00" and a larger "0". They are, in my view, the most handsome vises ever made. The lines come up suggesting the strength of a bulls shoulders!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Please let me know if you ever want to sell yours.
Thanks,
parts


----------



## ddickey (Oct 30, 2016)

I was going to buy one. It looked exactly like yours. The seller couldn't tell me anything about it and my searches came up short. I ended up buying a US made one but nothing special.


----------



## partsproduction (Nov 26, 2016)

I saw one in European ebay, the price came out about the same as I paid. I'm looking for larger sizes, having 00 and 0, need a 1 or 2 if they were made. Collecting is a disease, and fear of my long time wife has a retarding effect.


----------



## ddickey (Nov 27, 2016)

Retarding effect on your disease? LOL


----------



## partsproduction (Nov 27, 2016)

Yes, I love her dearly, and she cares not a tiny bit about beautiful vises. The day will come when she will waylay me, in the middle of a peaceful day with what seems like screaming accusations about my spending money on something. 
 I've used every argument, "When you sell it some day it will be worth much more!", Or even "As president of the corporation I'm supposed to receive $500 per month" (Which after ten years I still cannot remember ever getting paid), and several others. But I lose every argument.

 But truth be told I wouldn't trade the world for her, and it satisfies something in her to have somewhat to complain about, and that's worth something. (Yeah, _that's_ why I do it!)

My "0" Oliva has jaws 2.67" wide, and the "00" jaws are 2.27" wide (But it seems over all about 2/3 the size of the 0) and I'd love to finish out my Oliva collection. They also made sewing machines, and if my wife were that sort I'd try to find her an Oliva sewing machine to even things out, but she has zero interest in old things.

 You say the one you saw was a Number 2? How big was that?


----------

